
We modeled Google and Bing to build a distributed search engine for the dark web - hoanhan101
https://github.com/Bennington-Distributed-Systems-2017/DarkDarkGo
======
Causality1
*a distributed search engine for the onion network.

The dark web is far, far larger than just places you can get to with Tor.

~~~
hoanhan101
Haha agree! Thanks for the suggestion.

